# Failed to load module "Radeon"

## tony_yum

Hi, I have recently upgraded my X.org to 7.0 and since then my X wouldn't start. Seemed like I have to update the driver for my mobility radeon 9200. So I did and I got an error saying unrecognized chipset after the upgrade. Reading around the forums, I found out that ATI no longer support my graphics card and so I have to look for open source alternatives.

I added x11-base/x11-drm ~86 to /etc/portage/package.keywods

and added x11-base/x11-drm video_cards_radeon to /etc/portage/packages.use

Did an

emerge x11-xorg

Now when I try starting X with "radeon" as my driver I get failed to load driver "Radeon"

```

tasty linux # modprobe -l | grep radeon

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/video/aty/radeonfb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko

```

Your help would be much appretiated.

----------

## bugg_tb

I've never played with radeon cards but 2 thoughts spring to mind, in your /etc/make.conf file have you added the appropriate driver to the

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

and then emerged X11?

and also have you modprobed the related radeon modules into the kernel?

----------

## tuppe666

I had this the problem for quite some time...

check this out http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

Make sure you "make clean" your kernel, although I am not sure why you are not using 2.6.18.2 the latest stable. Unless there is a *GOOD* reason to do so I would suggest strongly that you ungrade to this and *keep* 2.6.10 as a stable kernel.

I would suggest removing with rm -R your /lib/modules/2.6.10 *if* you are going to use the same kernel which I would NOT suggest. You should keep this as a backup.

You have the choice of using the drm from the kernel or from xorg. You are currently *mixing* both. If you previously use the one from the kernel it will try and use that one!? I have no idea why. It is not your fault.

After you have upgraded I suggest you re-emerge x11-base/x11-drm again.

You should end up with something like this...

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe -l | grep radeon
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.18.2y/x11-drm/radeon.ko
> 
> 

 

----------

## tony_yum

Thanks for the reply. I'm going to try upgrading the kernal and see how it goes and let you guys know.

thanx again

----------

## tony_yum

I've emerged the lastest gentoo-sources and did genkernel, setup grub to boot the new kernel and rebooted.

Got the error message "block device is unspecified or not detected".

I am 100% sure I have the same parameter as the the other 2.6.10 kernel, ( except ofcause the initram and kernel image ).

I looked around and I found that there is a bug with genkernel and I need to put udev at the end of the kernel line, ( similar to my other box ). Reboot, doesn't work. Run grub again, still giving the same error message.

Think I might do a manual kernel build instead of using genkernel and see what happens.

----------

## wynn

 *tony_yum wrote:*   

> I've emerged the lastest gentoo-sources and did genkernel, setup grub to boot the new kernel and rebooted.
> 
> Got the error message "block device is unspecified or not detected".
> 
> I am 100% sure I have the same parameter as the the other 2.6.10 kernel, ( except ofcause the initram and kernel image ).
> ...

 You may find some helpful hints in [FAQ] KC13: I just installed a new kernel and it won't boot

----------

## tony_yum

Okay got it booting up by using the manual build of the kernel.

Tried using the kernel radeon driver

```

> modprobe -l | grep radeon

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/video/aty/radeonfb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko

```

startx fails, this is part of the Xorg.0.log

```

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module radeon

(II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module does not exist, 0)

```

did emerge x11-drm

now I have

```

> modprobe -l | grep radeon

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/x11-drm/radeon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/video/aty/radeonfb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko

```

Still get the same error when I do startx

Where does X try to look for it's drivers?

----------

## wynn

 *tony_yum wrote:*   

> Where does X try to look for it's drivers?

 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

If you don't have radeon_drv.so in this directory then you need to add VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" to your make.conf (better than adding "x11-base/x11-drm video_cards_radeon" to /etc/portage/packages.use  IMHO) and emerge x11-base/xorg-server (this is for xorg 7.1, for 7.0 I think it is x11-base/xorg-x11 that takes account of VIDEO_CARDS and INPUT_DEVICES).

----------

## tuppe666

 *Quote:*   

> > modprobe -l | grep radeon
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/x11-drm/radeon.ko
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/video/aty/radeonfb.ko
> ...

 

< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

   < > ATI Radeon

you need to unselect these you do not *need* them selected.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.
> 
> #
> 
> # Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.
> ...

 

This is where I load my radeon module.

----------

## tony_yum

Mmm...  From the link it says I could choose to either use the kernel driver or the separate DRM module. So I treid the kernel module first, that didn't work so I then emerge the drm separately. But forgot to take out the kernel version. I've done that now.

I already have in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

intel-agp

agpgart

radeon

```

I have now taken out the 

< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

< > ATI Radeon 

from menuconfig

removed the kernel module for DRM and ATI Radeon

```

> modprobe -l | grep radeon

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/x11-drm/radeon.ko

```

restarted the box and startx still give the same error.

The module is definately loaded why would it say Failed to load module @radeon@ ( module does not exist, 0 )

 :Sad: 

At the moment part of my xorg.conf looks like this

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier "ATI Radeon"

    VendorName "ATI Technologies Inc"

    Driver "radeon"

End Section

```

Instead of Driver "radeon" should I be using somthing else that says, use the module that is already loaded or somthing?

----------

